# SVS PC 12-NSD or Outlaw LFM-1EX



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

What are the advantages of one over the other ?
Will be added to living room entertainment system anchored with Klipsch RF-83's.
All audio goes through the speaker system (TV, games, movies, music).


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I know nothing of the outlaw, but SVS have a cast iron record of producing some of the best bang for buck subwoofers out there. Ive owned SVS myself and they are pretty hard to beat for the money, so much so I havent heard of anything better for the money myself personally. I would consider SVS the safe choice if nothing else personally.


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

You should also look at the hsu research vtf3mk3. it is iron clad as well.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Having owned several SVSound speakers, I would recommend them to be on your "A" list. Their service after the sale is legendary. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## htaddikt (May 14, 2007)

Jstslamd said:


> You should also look at the hsu research vtf3mk3. it is iron clad as well.


Close to the same sub. Outlaw Audio backs up their hardware like nobody's business, as does Hsu who was key in the development of the OA subs. 
For more moderate size rooms I think the Hsu or OA work very well indeed.
For larger, or need for more bass, SVS is a standard in the industry.


----------



## yamahaSHO (Nov 14, 2007)

drdoan said:


> Having owned several SVSound speakers, I would recommend them to be on your "A" list. Their service after the sale is legendary. Have fun. Dennis


I have to agree on the service (and the quality of product). I can't believe the help/advice that Ed has given me in the last <1. Customer service is some of the best I've had, if not the best I've had with any type of product I've ever purchased.


----------



## Svendsen (Feb 4, 2011)

I can't speak anything about the outlaw or HSU - my svs pc12-plus is my first sub - but I can say I'm extremely satisfied with my sub. I came before from a pretty high-end stereosystem, and I was very much affraid of not being satisfied (with any sub actually). Now I'm complety sold - in my world I think it's amazing. I was first going to get the pc12-nsd - and I'm sure I would have been very happy with it. With you you're room the pc12-nsd should be very capable. And I can also only say good thinks about the SVS sub. I had a small malfunction with the display on mine - and within a week a new amp. was delivered to me - great service.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

As most of you know the LFM1-EX was on sale for $552 to the door and I decided that this was the best bang for the buck and bought one,
I have been very pleased with it.
Test tones from http://www.audiocheck.net/testtones_sinebursts20-200.php were used to produce the graphs.


----------

